# Old Sol Queens - JBJ



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Hambone, I was just getting ready to post also after getting 24 of his queens for a testing project. Can't say enough about his timely communications, quality of the queens, care in shipping, and the queens are going to town!! I second the A+


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Brandy said:


> Hambone, I was just getting ready to post also after getting 24 of his queens for a testing project. Can't say enough about his timely communications, quality of the queens, care in shipping, and the queens are going to town!! I second the A+


I requeened a hottish hive I have with this queen. I requeened last Friday. They had her released by Monday. Didn't see her but say fresh eggs. Checked today and found her so she was accepted well. And she is hammer down. Not missing a single cell and has a great dark color to her.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Hambone said:


> Great communication, fast shipping. Great looking Queen. A+:thumbsup:



Hambone, theses folks are some of the best.. I've been using JBJ's queens for quite awhile now.

Corinne
Brookings, Or


----------

